# Swtbrat???



## erk (May 21, 2008)

What happened to Swtbrat? Her last post was in February and on that other site it was January?


----------



## DZLife (May 22, 2008)

Yeah, I haven't seen Swtbrat around in the chat or the forum for a while.....I didn't realize that it had been THAT long.


----------

